# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Βρήκα ένα περιστέρι στο δρόμο τι να κάνω; SOS

## Αγγελική98

Καλησπέρα πριν λίγο βρήκα ένα περιστέρι στη άκρη του δρόμου. Το μάζεψα και το έχω σπίτι για να το πάω στο ANIMA  που είναι σύλλογος προστασίας και περίθαλψης άγριων ζωων. Πήρα όμως τηλέφωνο και είναι κλειστά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξει μέχρι αύριο. Ξέρετε κάπου αλλού που μπορώ να το πάω;

----------


## Αγγελική98

ANIMA

----------


## jk21

Τετοια ωρα οχι 

Δειχνει αρρωστο ; ειναι νεοσσος; βγαλε φωτο να δουμε πως ειναι 

Παρε ενα ποτηρι , ριξε 1 κουταλι ζαχαρη και στη μυτη του κουταλιου αλατι , ανακατεψε καλα και παρε με συρριγκα και σταζε στα ρουθουνια σταγονες , αν δεν πινει μονο του . Με αυτο θα παρει ενεργεια μεχρι αυριο .Αν δεν ειναι αρρωστο , θα αντεξει μεχρι να επικοινωνησεις με την ΑΝΙΜΑ . Ισως σου πουνε κιολας να το πας σε πτηνιατρο που συνεργαζονται κοντα στο Μετρο του Αγ Αντωνιου στο Περιστερι .Αν δεν τους βρισκεις και το πρωι ,  μας το λες και σου στελνω τη διευθυνση του να το πας κατευθειαν εκει

----------


## Αγγελική98

Συγνώμη τώρα το είδα. Έψαξα στον ίντερνετ και βρήκα αυτό με τη ζάχαρη και το νερό. Του άνοιξα το στόμα και του έβαλα δύο σύριγγες αλλά μετά δεν με άφηνε να του ανοίξω το στόμα και του έριχνα στο ράμφος.

----------


## Αγγελική98

http://imgur.com/gallery/iopLgdg

----------


## Αγγελική98

Έψαξα και μίλησα με ένα κύριο που δουλεύει στο ΕΚΠΑΖ όπου είναι στην Αίγινα και με συμβούλεψε να το βάλω σε ζεστό μέρος είτε με θερμοφόρα είτε με λάμπα μιας και ήταν βρεγμένο. Το βρήκα μέσα δε ένα μπολ με νερό που βάζουν για τις γάτες. Και μου είπε αύριο να το στείλω με καράβι στην Αίγινα. Σε ποια από τα δύο πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερο.Ο κύριος μου είπε θα ενημερώνομαι για τη πρόοδο του ενώ μια άλλη φορά που είχα πάει στο ΑΝΙΜΑ και ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν ό,τι γίνει μου είπαν ότι είναι τόσα πολλά τα περιστέρια που δεν κρατάνε ξεχωριστό ιστορικό για το καθένα.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Μόλις σηκώθηκα και είδα ότι είναι ακόμα ζωντανό και του έδωσα άλλες δύο σύριγγες ζαχαρονερο.

----------


## Flifliki

Τι έκανες τελικά; πως είναι το περιστερι;

----------


## Αγγελική98

Το πήγα στο πλοίο για την Αίγινα τώρα στις 1 φτάνει και θα συνομιλησω με το Κύριο να δω αν το παρέλαβε. Το πρωί ήταν καλύτερα μάλιστα προσπάθησε και να μου φύγει από την κούτα που το είχα.

----------


## Flifliki

Μπράβο! Πιστεύω όλα καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Μακάρι γιατί πολύ στενάχωρηθηκα έτσι όπως το είδα

----------


## Soulaki

Αγγελικη, σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα, μην ανησυχεις.....μπραβο σου, το εσωσες το καημενουλι.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Δεν έκανα και τίποτα, αυτό που μου έλεγε η καρδιά και η συνείδηση μου.Του είχα βάλει μια λάμπα για να ζεσταίνεται και κάθε τόσο σηκωνομουν να δω αν είναι ακόμα ζωντανό.

----------


## Ndrew

Μπράβο για την καρδιά και τη συνείδηση σου τότε! Μακάρι να ήταν περισσότερος κόσμος έτσι.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Ευχαριστώ, στο χέρι μας είναι να κάνουμε την παραμικρή καλή πράξη. Θα σας ενημερώσω για την πρόοδο του.

----------


## jk21

Ειτε στο ΕΚΠΑΖ που τελικα πηγε , ειτε στην ΑΝΙΜΑ  αν πηγαινε ,  ειναι και οι δυο οργανωσεις με την πειρα που απαιτειτε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις . Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Αγγελική98

Πήρα χθες και σήμερα το πρωί και δεν το σήκωσε ο κύριος που είχα συνομιλήσει. Θα τον πάρω πάλι σε λίγο και ελπίζω να τον βρω.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Πήρα και μου είπε να πάρω αύριο στις 1 που θα είναι στο γραφείο.

----------


## Αγγελική98

Πήρα και μου είπε ότι ακόμα είναι σε κατάσταση σοκ. Πιθανότατα να του επιτέθηκε γάτα και όταν βαρέθηκε να παίζει μαζί του το άφησε εκεί. Του δίνουν αντιβίωση αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει ξεφύγει τον κίνδυνο.

----------


## Flifliki

Το καυμενουλι. Μακάρι να γίνει καλά.

----------

